# Accessible means of egress



## Jmb (Aug 3, 2016)

Accessible means of egress question.

IBC 2012, ANSI A117.1-2009

Dealing with a single story M occupancy, sprinklered,  IIB, with an occupant load of  130

There is the main entrance that will serve as one of the two required means of egress components; both for general and accessible egress. Outside of this door is a curb cut and accessible route to 50’-0” away to a safe dispersal area

There is a rear door, not thru a stock room, that serves as the second general means of egress.  Once out of this door you must step down 6” from the side walk that then away from the building

As far as accessible means of egress from this rear door, a person must travel along the side of the IIB building around to the front curb cut before they can reach the safe dispersal area.

Is a curb cut required at this rear exit door sidewalk or is it OK to travel along the IIB building to the front curb cut?

Thanks,


----------



## steveray (Aug 3, 2016)

OK to travel along the building, but the 6" step has to go...


----------



## fatboy (Aug 3, 2016)

steveray said:


> OK to travel along the building, but the 6" step has to go...



That's what I was thinking, unless it hits a compliant landing first.


----------



## steveray (Aug 3, 2016)

No step at the door for ANY egress....for accessibility you could have an oversized flush landing and rate the exterior wall for an exterior area for assisted rescue....


----------



## Jmb (Aug 3, 2016)

I should clarify. This rear egress door on the exterior side has a level (1:48) landing that is flush with interior floor.
Once thru this door onto the landing, there is a level sidewalk that traverses against the building to a curb cut at the front entrance
The building is IIB construction with no 1 hour wall rating or 3/4 hour doors, so exterior area of assisted rescue would not be applicable

There is a 6" step down from this sidewalk from this exterior door landing that an ambulatory person could step down to get away, but a wheelchair has to travel all the way along the sidewalk to the front curb cut.


----------



## steveray (Aug 3, 2016)

The door would be the exit discharge that would provide the path to the public way...It does not need to provide protection like an exit...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 3, 2016)

Can they go two different directions to the front? If not put the curb cut in and save the headache later


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 4, 2016)

Better to curb cut as walls adjacent to POT to public way are not protected, no?
Is curb adjacent to a hazardous way?


----------

